# Encore un problème de WiFi avec un iPod Touch



## Liyad (11 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 

Après avoir écumé tout les sujet sur le problème, je m'en remet à vous.

Je viens de recevoir mon iPod touch 1.1.4 
J'essaie de le connecter à un AOLbox avec un cryptage WAP.
S'il n'y a pas de cryptage, la connexion se fait parfaitement bien, mais avec le cryptage, il m'annonce que la connexion est impossible.
J'ai bien appuyé sur la touche d'ajout sur la box.
J'ai bien désactivé le filtrage MAC

Alors, une idée ?


----------



## mocmoc (11 Mars 2008)

Essaye d'apuyer sur la touche 1 ou 2 de ta livebox


----------



## Liyad (11 Mars 2008)

J'ai une AOLbox


----------



## KaMouChe (12 Mars 2008)

Vérifie à nouveau ta clé,

Une majuscule et une minuscule ne sont pas pris en compte de la même manière


----------



## Liyad (12 Mars 2008)

pas de soucis avec la clef et les majuscule, je crois qu'est vient de la protection WAP parce que chez mon copain il est en  WEP et sa marche très bien, je testerais ce soir.


----------

